# STRAIGHT GAME c.c 2012 5th ANNUAL PICNIC



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Come and spend the day with the game. Bring the family, bring the friends and don't fOrget to bring the cars. 
You don't wanna miss our 5th annual.. It gets bigger and better every year. All car clubs, solo riders and bikers are welcome.

SO LET'S GET A ROLL CALL GOING.........


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

BEST PICNIC IN SD WILL B THERE


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:
Members definitly always comes thru reppin!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Latins Finest will in the house *:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> *Latins Finest will in the house *:thumbsup:


:worship:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:*ttt*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

And of course the hop will be tremendous!


----------



## ShortRound (May 27, 2010)

Just II loww will be there and in the hop. TTT straight game


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

ShortRound said:


> Just II loww will be there and in the hop. TTT straight game


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll see the fam there......u know I can't miss this one....


tru2thagame said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

There is plenty of parking and also trailer parking is available.


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ill forsure be there snapping pics! :thumbsup:


Pics from last year..


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Same location as last year...


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

TTT Thanks to all clubs that are making it out this year. Its gonna be a good day of fun and sun!:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

will be in da HOUSE BUMPER CHECKING


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

looking foward to another badass picnic!


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drockone619 (Jun 4, 2008)

TTT for SD


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

SkysDaLimit said:


> :thumbsup:


Hopefully you can bring the club down with u again big dog.


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll be home from an 8 month deployment just in time for this picnic, been away from the low low game for a few years. Time to get back to my roots. TTT for SD and Straight Game


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

counterfit69 said:


> I'll be home from an 8 month deployment just in time for this picnic, been away from the low low game for a few years. Time to get back to my roots. TTT for SD and Straight Game


Thanks for servin bro. And ain't nuthin like a straight game picnic to get u back into the swing of things... :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

If any body has any specific questions you can send me a pm


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> Thanks for servin bro. And ain't nuthin like a straight game picnic to get u back into the swing of things... :thumbsup:


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

I JUST WANNA KNOW WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!! :dunno:


tru2thagame said:


> If any body has any specific questions you can send me a pm


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Bump


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

curbside
game over;;;\
man u deigo gUYS get it in;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;I WILL BE THERE


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

It's almost here.... We appreciate all the outta towners that have been making it everyyear, from All over!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT

www.custommotoringinc.com MACH 3 coils bare or powdercoated












Also Saco's


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

JUST2C said:


> TTT
> 
> www.custommotoringinc.com MACH 3 coils bare or powdercoated
> View attachment 523455
> ...


You should come down and bring some mOtors. I'm sure people will be needing them


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TtT


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

tru2thagame said:


> You should come down and bring some mOtors. I'm sure people will be needing them


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

THE CROWD WILL BE THERE.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

ISLANDERS will be there brutha!:yes:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

P1DAILY619 said:


> THE CROWD WILL BE THERE.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:





Fonzoh said:


> ISLANDERS will be there brutha!:yes:


:worship: thanks for the love and support fellas.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

It's goin down on sunday...!


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

*BLVD ROLLERS cc will be in tha house!!!!!!*


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TtT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> You should come down and bring some mOtors. I'm sure people will be needing them


www.custommotoringinc.com MACH 3 coils bare or powdercoated Attachment 523455Attachment 523456 Also Saco's Attachment 523457 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

YES SIR;;; ITS GOING DOWN, WHAT TIME DA HOP START


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*LETS GET THIS HOP ON AND POPIN !!!*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


tru2thagame said:


>


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> YES SIR;;; ITS GOING DOWN, WHAT TIME DA HOP START


At 1pm


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

We are asking for the help of the the hoppers coming in with trailers to please drop off your car in the main parking lot where the hop is going to be held ,then park the truck and trailer in the surrounding parking lots across the street. Thanks in advance. We want to keep the main lot for just the lowriders and Also if we can have the cooperation of the regular cars to that would be great


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

see you homies on suday


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Like I said before this is family event, grills, canopies,beach chairs,coolers And etc.are welcome, but be sure to pick up after yourself.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> see you homies on suday


:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

3 days away


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Dip'n down from North County in the Glasshouse..:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Can't wait to see the turn it this year. It gets bigger and bigger every year.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Dip'n down from North County in the Glasshouse..:thumbsup:


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

ITS GOING TO B MY 3RD YEAR N YES EVERY YEAR GETS BIGGER.......THE CROWD WILL B IN THE HOUSE


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

P1DAILY619 said:


> ITS GOING TO B MY 3RD YEAR N YES EVERY YEAR GETS BIGGER.......THE CROWD WILL B IN THE HOUSE


Thanks for all the support bro. Straight Game really does appreciate all the love we get from our city at our picnic every year.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

*TTT!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT GOOD PICNIC TO GO WITH THE FAMILY & HOPPER ALL DAY !!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ALL DAY EVERY DAY;;;BUMPER CHECKING


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

POST DIRECTIONS FROM L.A SO ALL DA BROTHERS CAN MAKE IT THERE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> At 1pm


THANKS
THIS IS THE HOP TIME 1.PM


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> POST DIRECTIONS FROM L.A SO ALL DA BROTHERS CAN MAKE IT THERE


Take 5 south 
Exit off Park blvd and follow signs for Park Blvd
Turn left onto Park Blvd
Turn left onto Presidents Way
Parking lot on the left corner is where we are going to be at, the surrounding lots are for trucks/trailers and regular cars.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> THANKS
> THIS IS THE HOP TIME 1.PM


:yes:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Always Crac'n....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

STRAIGHT GAME STILL GETTIN IT IN!:thumbsup:


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT SEE EVERYBODY TOMORROW


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nite life Santa Barbara just arrived to san Diego gaslamp district here we come see everyone tomorrow


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Latins Finest CC will be in the house.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Upper adjustable trailering arms for a 91 towncar. I know someone who needs some. Lol 



JUST2C said:


> TTT
> 
> www.custommotoringinc.com MACH 3 coils bare or powdercoated
> View attachment 523455
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Going down today!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

It's fucken packed


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

any pics? stuck at work on a great lowrider day!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

impalaguy1964 said:


> any pics? stuck at work on a great lowrider day!!











Here's 1


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks to all those whoo attended today. Especially the ryders wjo came from out of town. We appreciate the support. It was a big turn out. Our biggest yet. It was a great day with no drama.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only cc. NCSD had a great time


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Who ever took pictures please post them so the people can see wat they missed


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Thanks, Latins Finest CC.... Had a great time!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Bad Ass Picnic in Sunny San Diego!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

javib760 said:


>


Great picnic...nice picture!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST IE HAD A GREAT TIME. TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nite life had a good time. Thanx to Manny from straight game for the air compressor and to majestic sd for the food!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Nite life had a good time. Thanx to Manny from straight game for the air compressor and to majestic sd for the food!


You know you guys are always welcome with us!! I'll put in a good word to Danny for you guys!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

tru2thagame said:


> Thanks to all those whoo attended today. Especially the ryders wjo came from out of town. We appreciate the support. It was a big turn out. Our biggest yet. It was a great day with no drama.


:thumbsup: this is a badd ass event ,had a great ass time LATINS FINEST c.c.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I TOOK SOME VIDEOS AND PUT THEM ON YOUTUBE HERE IS ONE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HERE IS THE REAL VIDEO OF THE WAGON HOPPER........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BLACK WAGON HOPPER


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT FOR ALL THE HOPPERS THAT CAME OUT WE COME OUT HERE FROM THE INLAND EMPIRE IN OUR DAYLIES TO ENJOY A GREAT TIME AT THE PARK WITH OUR FAMILIES AND SEE THE HOPPERS DO WHAT THEY DO!!!!!!! THANK YOU GUYS FOR THE GREAT PICNIC AND HOP!!!!!! LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Straight Game 8-26-2012


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Straight Game Picnic 8-26-2012


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Straight Game Picnic 8-26-2012


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> had a great time;;but lets keep it real da hop what make the picnic;;we got to better for the hopper or it will end..it takes a lot to get there and be working and just for a trophy i rather just hop on the streets;;THAT JUST ME;;OK,,BIG AL SAID THAT;;IF ANY ONE GOT ANY QUESTIONS 714-6049092;;; NOW WHEN A HOPPERS COMES TO HOP;;ITS NOT HIS FAULT HOW MANY IN HIS CATAGORY;;OK


Clearly ur the only one that is upset about something, so if u had an issue u shoulda brought it up when u were here with some one in person instead of trying to bash our event online so every one who didn't come this year won't wanna come next year. This event has been going on for 5 years strong and is only getting better, so we would appreciate if u contact somebody if ur still upset. Thanks for making the trip tho.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Nite life had a good time. Thanx to Manny from straight game for the air compressor and to majestic sd for the food!


Hey bro anytime. I'm happy u guys came down and had a good time. And I hope u guys and everyone else made it back home safe!!


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

Badass Picnic! I'll post more later today


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Straight Game 8-26-2012


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

OMAR760 said:


> Badass Picnic! I'll post more later today


:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> WHO TO CALL BRO;;;I AM NO MAD BUT U GUYS NO SOME BODY NEEDS TO BE FAIR;;;I HOPE U UNDERSTAND;;;


U know exactly how to get ahold of some of my members, I don't know what went on in the hop cuz thats not my department, so I can't speak on it. But I still wanna say thank u for coming down and supporting :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

IT WAS A GOOD DAY IN SAN DIEGO YESTERDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

great picnic


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank u for posting all those picures and videos. Keep em coming :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *big $uge*  
*DAMN IT'S GONNA BE BANNAS 4TH ANNUAL.... EVERYONE DRIVE SAFE ON THAT HIGHWAY, BRING THE FAM OUT THE GAME IS PUTTING ON ANOTHER GOOD ONE FOR S.D!
:thumbsup:*





















*FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEY
HOP CATAGORIES:

*_SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIED
SINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL

_
:thumbsup: BIG AL, [president] "DIP'N 714 CAR CLUB" IT IS WHAT IT IS;; WIN SOME LOSE SOME ;BE ABLE TO TAKE A LOSS..REAL RIDAZ CAN;;;;;;;;;;;;JUST
HOP WHAT U GOT;;;DONT CRY,,,,,WEIGHT OR NO WEIGHT,DONT HATE,,AND WHEN U LOOSE....JUST TAKE IT LIKE A MAN​







 Edit Post  Reply  Reply With Quote   Blog this Post   

[HR][/HR]


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

2011 flyer. :thumbsup:


DIPN714 said:


> Originally Posted by *big $uge*
> *DAMN IT'S GONNA BE BANNAS 4TH ANNUAL.... EVERYONE DRIVE SAFE ON THAT HIGHWAY, BRING THE FAM OUT THE GAME IS PUTTING ON ANOTHER GOOD ONE FOR S.D!
> :thumbsup:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

tru2thagame said:


> 2011 flyer. :thumbsup:


lol.. Great Picnic as always Straight Game!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

OOK;;;:thumbsup:;;;BIG UPS TOO STRAIGHT GAME;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> IT WAS A GOOD DAY IN SAN DIEGO YESTERDAY!!!!!!!!!



its always a good day in san diego!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Bird said:


> lol.. Great Picnic as always Straight Game!!!


Thanks for always Rollin thru deep and sittin pretty!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> OOK;;;:thumbsup:;;;BIG UPS TOO STRAIGHT GAME;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;


: thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks homies.. as always had a great time.. :h5:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME, THANX AGAIN STRAIGHT GAME FOR PUTTIN ON ANOTHA GREAT PICNIC, SEE YA'LL AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

JohnnyGuam said:


> ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME, THANX AGAIN STRAIGHT GAME FOR PUTTIN ON ANOTHA GREAT PICNIC, SEE YA'LL AT THE NEXT ONE


We loved having The islander family in the building :thumbsup:


----------

